# GCCF show pens, setting up the pen correctly.



## BSH

Hello everyone,

I am a new member of the forum. I have kept moggies for much of my life. Sadly my last two, a brother and sister, both died within a year of each other and as I was moving home I waited until I had relocated and settled into my new home before I got some new cats.

Well now I have two new kittens, both BSH, one a blue self and one a black silver tabby. They are wonderful kittens, I am very pleased with them although they are very mischievious, like all kittens can be. I have got them as my pets but I am also interested in showing them. I will not be breeding from them, they will be neutred when they are 6 months old. I have never shown a cat before and have done lots of reading online etc and am now quite excited about the idea! 

I am going to show them for for fun, and if I win anything or not is not important to me as long as the cats and I enjoy the day. Although the odd rosette would be nice  I suspect some of the other competitors will take it very, very seriously though!!

Anway, I am waffling away again as usual. What I wanted to ask those of you who show cats is, what is the correct way to set up the GCCF show cage? If you put a white vetbed on the show cage floor, what are the white fleece blankets for? Putting over the cage roof? Or does it go over the vetbed? I have ordered a "show kit" that has a vetbed and a fleece blanket in it. :confused1: 

Also, does cat litter need to be white also and if so, what type should I use? My cats usual litter is grey.

Anyway, it's nice to "meet" you all and I look forward to chatting with you online and hopefully even meeting some of you and your cats at future shows.

BSH.


----------



## messyhearts

Cat litter colour doesn't matter at all.

Regarding blankets, it is up to you. You may want a thin one in summer or both in winter. Some people create canopies or donuts with blankets. Bring it all and decide on the day based on temp in the room and how anxious or not your cats are.


----------



## raggs

Hi regarding the litter you use it can be the usual litter that you use at home the only thing is they dont like the use of litter tray liners...I hope you enjoy your experiences at the cat shows it s great fun and you get to meet some lovely people and their cats regards chris


----------



## Wendy1969

I put vetbed on the pen floor as I find it tidier than a blanket. If anything gets spilled it wicks it away from the top (and the cat!) I usually make a big blanket into a 'bed' which is then wholeheartedly scorned by Alfie and he then wedges himself into the most awkward position for photos/judging. He doesn't like to be too helpful. Hopefully you will meet lots of lovely, likeminded, cat-mad people. You will meet a few that take it very, very seriously and you soon learn to avoid these people! Good luck at your first show :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags

Wendy1969 said:


> I put vetbed on the pen floor as I find it tidier than a blanket. If anything gets spilled it wicks it away from the top (and the cat!) I usually make a big blanket into a 'bed' which is then wholeheartedly scorned by Alfie and he then wedges himself into the most awkward position for photos/judging. He doesn't like to be too helpful. Hopefully you will meet lots of lovely, likeminded, cat-mad people. You will meet a few that take it very, very seriously and you soon learn to avoid these people! Good luck at your first show :thumbup:


Yeah very hard too get a photo when he's wedged... You mean you don't take it seriously Wendy??? :lol

We use the Catsan absorbant granules at shows, but Ragdolls are white and most cats you'll find will sleep in their litter trays all day once settled, using coloured litter may stain.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Not sure if it's since been made against the rules, but when I was showing a lot of people made "tents" with the white blanket for kittens, or nervous cats, to hide behind by tucking it up onto the roof. Vetbed wasn't allowed then, so I'm glad things have changed in that regard.


----------



## BSH

Thank you all for your replies.

I have another question 

I sent the "pink slips" to the GCCF and included a SAE but 11 days later and I have heard nothing from them. I think the transfer of ownership needs to be undertaken at least 3 weeks before any show enetered. Are the GCCF slow at sorting these things out? Should I contact them?


----------



## Biawhiska

they are often slow at coming back!!!!! take it from the day you sent them off. if you want to enter a show put on the entry form where it says GCCF number TAF (transfer applied for)


----------



## BSH

Thanks. Yes I have put TAF on the entry form, but what if I do not hear back before the show? Will that be a problem? :confused1:


----------



## Biawhiska

No, as long as the paperwork was sent to them 21 days (or whatever it is) before the date of the show. I had to do it once. It took them 2 months to send the pink slip back! I think things are better in the office now though!


----------



## Steverags

Are you going too show in the pedigree section or the pet pedigree Section? if you are planning too show in the pedigree section does the breeder of your cat know this? your kittens may not be "Show quality" and the breeder may not want you too show them as in the pedigree section if they are not.


----------



## BSH

Steverags said:


> Are you going too show in the pedigree section or the pet pedigree Section? if you are planning too show in the pedigree section does the breeder of your cat know this? your kittens may not be "Show quality" and the breeder may not want you too show them as in the pedigree section if they are not.


I shall be showing in the pedigree section. Both of my kittens have show potential and their breeders, who are both highly successful on the GCCF show circuit, have given me encouragement to show my two.

Although I thought anyone who has a GCCF registered pedigree cat could show them at a GCCF show? Is the Pedgree Pet section not for cats of pedigree appearance with known, unknown, full or half pedigree backgrounds who are not registered with the GCCF?


----------



## Biawhiska

No pedigree pets are pedigrees with faults that means they can't be shown in the other section.


----------



## BSH

Thanks  I read what I said in my previous post in the GCCF rule book (Section 4 Part 2b). This is all very new to me.

I have no idea if my two have any minor faults, but they have no major faults I am informed. It will be interesting to see what the judges will think of them. Do they give a report of each cat they judge?

The transfers have been completed so thats one less thing to worry over


----------



## carolmanycats

Pedigree pets actually cover both what you thought, BSH, and what Biawhiska said


----------



## Wendy1969

Yes - you will get a report from the judge for the Open classes, and most judges will write a little report for their side classes (usually 1st-3rd placed cats) but it really depends on the judge. They are published on CatPlanet and the GCCF website. If you get W/H (withheld) against your pen number you might want to chat to the judge (only after they have finished all their classes) and find out why they W/H. Hopefully this wont happen!


----------



## Steverags

It's great your breeders are encouraging you too show and most people at shows are good people and would always help out a newbie shower, pedigree pet is classes for pedigree'd cats that don't quite reach the standards set.


----------



## allison6564

I show my Stan in the pet pedigree section as "I know" he is a selkirk but he is a variant and so straight hair not curly. He is not registered and when I started to show him iin the pet section I entered him in the pedigree section as per GCCF rules that:-

"The Pedigree Pet group would be comprised of cats of pedigree appearance with known or unknown pedigree, full or half pedigree, background. These are cats that are as well loved and cared for as any other Household Pet."

they are judged differantly than in the pedigree section i.e "Non Pedigree and Pedigree Pets will be judged on presentation, condition, temperament and personality."

So just to clarify, yes in the pedigree pet you can enter registered pedigree cats that have a fault etc but you also have to enter a cat that is not registered but if you know he/she is half or full pedigree then you cannot just enter them in the pet section you have to enter them in the pedigree pet.

To be honest I wish I could of just entered my Stan as a pet because even though he does really well and I'm so proud of him at every show I've been too it's a pet rather than a pedigree pet that wins the overall pet section.

Never mind his day may come!!!! LOL


----------

